# Collision in Gibraltar Straits



## dan cross (Apr 6, 2008)

A lesser known accident compared to the Costa Concordias grounding happened also during the evening yesterday. The spanish fast ferry MILENIUM DOS was rammed by the bulker NEW GLORY about 5 miles from the port of Ceuta on the south side of the strait. One injury was reported which had to be airlifted from the ferry by a rescue helicopter.

http://www.fotosdebarcos.org/viewtopic.php?t=30025

Dan


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

OUCH!
No reported injuries thats a good thing and looks repairable too.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Excellent photographs by SN member *Gibdan*. (Applause)


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Dan, could you check the link, the one that is there takes me to la la land.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Dan, could you check the link, the one that is there takes me to la la land.


Strange Pat, must be a glitch, it was working fine earlier - hence my comments.
Hopefully Dan can sort it out because they really were excellent photographs of the midships damage to MILENIUM DOS.


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Link working fine for me using Firefox.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks *Mjroots*.


----------



## brian3 (Jan 25, 2010)

yes great photoes wonder what the other one looked like


----------



## sean (Dec 30, 2005)

one was made of steel the other aluminium,have a wild guess


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh no, two dissimilar metals coming together .... a recipe for disaster!

John T


----------



## captain61 (Aug 14, 2009)

brian3 said:


> yes great photoes wonder what the other one looked like


The last photo has the NEW GLORY with her bow on the MILENIUM DOS.
Thanks for the link Dan

Stephen


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

How was the bulker able to catch the fast ferry and ram her I wonder?


----------



## EMMESSTEE (Jun 2, 2005)

From all reports, NEW GLORY was bound east in the eastbound traffic separation lane and MILENIUM DOS was southbound from Algeciras to Ceuta, presumably crossing the eastbound separation lane. That she was hit on her starboard side, it might be assumed that MILENIUM DOS was possibly the "give way" crossing vessel with NEW GLORY on her starboard bow - one wonders if MILENIUM DOS was trying to cross ahead or left her "give way" action too late?
---------
Mike.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Regardless the bulker captain will have a story for the rest of his life of how he caught and rammed a fast ferry !


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

RHP, reminds me of the story about a test first firing of a Sea Wolf missile. It was to be capable of tracking and intercepting a four inch shell. The shell was fired and no sooner stuck its nose out of the barrel when HMS Penelope responded with the Sea Wolf. The Sea Wolf successfully tracked and downed the shell. The signal from the aggressor read "I see we shot down your missile"


----------

